
Curated List of Remote Jobs - dimatall
https://twitter.com/list_remote
======
dimatall
If you would like your vacancy to be listed on curated list of remote jobs.
Don't hesitate and describe to Direct message the following:

1\. Clear position title 2\. Salary (yearly) 3\. Clear requirments (tech
stack) 4\. Link to apply form or link to full description

Thanks.

------
bit_4l
Isn't it what [https://remoteok.io](https://remoteok.io) does?

~~~
dimatall
\- a post does not cost $300. \- more vacancies could be listed. \- positions
listed with salary only. \- informative and fast reading

